# Choke Cherry Tree



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2010)

Can I use wood from a Choke Cherry Tree for smoking?


Todd


----------



## garyt (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes. if you dont want it cut into logs and send it to me, It is EXCELLENT


----------



## ubekewl454 (Apr 18, 2010)

No, send it to me because its hard as hell to get it in Texas.  I lucked up and found some and now I need some apple and I'll be a happy man.  I can find chips down here but my firebox is huge and chips can't cut it.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 26, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Can I use wood from a Choke Cherry Tree for smoking?
> 
> 
> Todd


Did you ever use the Choke Cherry?


----------



## jaynik (Jan 16, 2011)

I am interested to hear how this went.  I have a choke cherry in my front yard that has always leaned and now is leaning at almost 25 degrees or more, so I plan to cut it down and replace it before it falls.  I would love to know if this is a score for me.  :-)


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 16, 2011)

My brother took the wood for a wood burning stove....ARGHHHHH!

Todd


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 16, 2011)

I bet his neighborhood smells real nice this winter.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2011)

I can honestly state that I have never choked a cherry!


----------



## pigsnpuddin (Feb 14, 2011)

Have uses choke cherry when I could not get cherry-I found it to give off a slightly bitter flavor.


----------



## arnie (Feb 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I can honestly state that I have never choked a cherry!


I was going to, but I calmed myself down with some nice brisket


----------

